

Need Some Expert Advice? Ask Steve (Steve sometimes writes for TechCrunch) - drm237
http://www.techquilashots.com/2007/07/27/need-some-expert-advice-ask-steve-me/
Marketing or PR ideas? Overall assessment of your website, business, or app?
======
thomasswift
Thanks for the link.

